# What's your favorite mega man game?



## GameBoyFreak520 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've just been thinking about mega man for some reason, and I wanna know which is your favorite! Like, favorite robot masters, favorite music, favorite gameplay, favorite box art, etc.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 24, 2015)

I love the first three games for the NES, especially Mega Man II. No videogameseries has ever had better music than the early Mega Man games imo. The stagemusic for Cut Man, Elec Man, Bubble Man, Air Man, Quick Man, Snake Man, Needle Man, Shadow Man, the theme on the first two Wily stages on Mega Man II and finally the song with the Proto Man whistle at the end of Mega Man III are all chipmusic to just die for.
Unfortunatly, the series got pretty repetitive after the first three games. Mega Man X and Mega Man & Bass were pretty good, though.

Also, I'm not really sure if I'm looking forward to Mighty no: 9 or not.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 24, 2015)

The first 3 were my favourite as well. I used to play them all the time. The music was great. I have been thinking about hunting them down again. I have the system just need to find the games.


----------



## Cirom (Jan 24, 2015)

I would say my favourite Mega Man titles would be Mega Man 2 and Mega Man 9. MM2 because it's pretty much THE classic Mega Man game, and has some of the best music in the series - and MM9 because it did a VERY great job at recreating the Classic feel (even to the point of recreating the NES sprite flicker) and the music.. simply amazing.


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah... I LOOOOOVE mega man 2... It's so expensive though! I hate heat man so much lol. But I still love the game


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

Mega Man 2 & 3 are my absolute favorites.

Though 1, 6, 7 & 9 are right up there.


----------



## Cirom (Jan 24, 2015)

I think to this day, Mega Man 2 is the only Mega Man game that I've actually beaten. (Although, I've almost beaten Mega Man 9...)


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2015)

Megaman II or Megaman X. They're not exactly 'original choices' but whatever.

 II was the first one I played and despite possibly being the easiest in the series, it's still fantastic. It also has some of the best music not just in Megaman, but in gaming.

X was the first game in the X series I played and it gave the biggest impression. It was just like the original Megaman games, but with *'more'*. Again, it's soundtrack was also *****in'.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> Megaman II or Megaman X. They're not exactly 'original choices' but whatever.
> 
> II was the first one I played and despite possibly being the easiest in the series, it's still fantastic. It also has some of the best music not just in Megaman, but in gaming.
> 
> X was the first game in the X series I played and it gave the biggest impression. It was just like the original Megaman games, but with *'more'*. Again, it's soundtrack was also *****in'.



YES, Mega Man X1 is an amazing game.

One of my favorite games in the SNES.

Though X4 is a close second of mine.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 24, 2015)

X4 will always be my favorite title, literally everything in there was just so appealing to me.

The gimmicks on some bosses.
Some stages having references to older titles.
Also that most of the bosses have grown onto me, Just not Split Mushroom, I hate him even though he's so easy.
The stage layouts and some items being well hidden.
First time actually "playing" as Zero (if you don't count X3 as alot of game time with Zero)
Well written story with emotional bits (X being betrayed by Double, Iris going crazy and is killed by Zero)

Although there's just two things I didn't like at all.
English voice acting, it was just so awful and brain hurting D':
Sigma's final form (First two are fun to fight but ffs)


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 24, 2015)

not sure what my favorite game is, the ones ive played were all pretty nice but also diddlydarn difficult. ;;; but yeah i guess your classic megaman 2 is pretty high up there. as for favorite robot masters, i love me some galaxyman, heatman, iceman, flashman, starman, snakeman, roll, et cetera et cetera. _i just really like robot masters,_ sob. i also have a strange obsession with woodmans theme at the moment.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have never played a Mega Man game,  But I have seen people play them and from what I have seen my favorite would have to be the first NES one.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jan 24, 2015)

Well looks like I'm about to have the most different opinion here cause I favor the newer games, I enjoy my Zero series, Battle Network, StarForce and ZX games more so then the older games. I like the Fast paced action and Challenge of the Zero games, The Combat System and Story of the Battle Network and StarForce games and the Metroidvania Level design and Awsome Soundtrack of the ZX series. But to pick my specific favorite out of them It would pick Megaman Zero 2.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> X4 will always be my favorite title, literally everything in there was just so appealing to me.
> 
> The gimmicks on some bosses.
> Some stages having references to older titles.
> ...



X4 was a great game, though I pefer the original X, mostly due to its kick-ass soundtrack and a lot of things that brought to the table.

I love the terrible voice acting for all the wrong reasons.

It's hilarious really.





Good ol' 90's Capcom, you really picked some of the worst voice actors ever. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> I have never played a Mega Man game,  But I have seen people play them and from what I have seen my favorite would have to be the first NES one.



You should really give 2 or 6 a shot, they're really easy and fun to get into.


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Jan 25, 2015)

jobby47 bruhh... you have to play them!!  alright, play mega man 2 until you beat it. thats my fave and many people agree. you should become a mega man fan, you would enjoy it.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

My favorite is Megaman X4 since it was the first megaman game i've played. I started to play megaman 8 then 1-4, then x1-5 after playing X4. One good game.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 5, 2015)

I have played Mega Man since MM1, and have played ever release since. My favorite is the X series, and in particular Mega Man X3 stands out the most, with X6 a close second. Though I love them all.

Some Mega Man related links to check out:

Mega Man X Corrupted Fan Game
Mega Man X Action Figure


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 7, 2015)

I liked the gameplay of the Battle Network Series, however the best music would always hail for the original Six megaman games.


----------



## Brad (Feb 7, 2015)

II


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 7, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I liked the gameplay of the Battle Network Series, however the best music would always hail for the original Six megaman games.



HOLY CRAP! Someone else here who likes Battle Network!


----------



## Nan (Feb 9, 2015)

I have played all of Battle Network, but X is a great experience.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 9, 2015)

The first 3 although i liked 6 and 7. X was ok too!


This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.
Oops wat....


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 9, 2015)

... I really liked the Battle Network series, but espeically MBBN:3. It helps that I've got a lot of nostalgia where that game is concerned though. but the music was a+ and the game was just _fun_.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 11, 2015)

The battle network series was pretty decent. Megamax X4 though still is my best.


----------

